# Pourquoi ?



## Membre supprimé 991102 (15 Octobre 2021)

C'est la question que m'a posée ma compagne il y a quelques semaines de cela.

Nous avons tous deux des smartphones de marque Xiaomi, le redmi note 8T avec double sim pour ma part (Fr/Be)

Quel serait selon vous le ou les meilleures argument(s) à lui offrir afin de passer d'un smartphone android vers iOS ?


----------



## love_leeloo (15 Octobre 2021)

pour mon cas, c'est l'écosystème
je suis full Apple à la maison, ça faisait sens de prendre un iPhone.
tout est interconnecté c'est le top.


----------



## Membre supprimé 991102 (15 Octobre 2021)

love_leeloo a dit:


> pour mon cas, c'est l'écosystème
> je suis full Apple à la maison, ça faisait sens de prendre un iPhone.
> tout est interconnecté c'est le top.


Merci pour cette première réponse 

De notre côté nous avons nos appareils PC/mobiles interconnectés via les logiciels que proposent Microsoft.

Cependant, le form factor de mon téléphone me fait horreur - l'impression de balader une brique - j'opterai donc pour un SE ou mini si passage à iOS.

Autre point que je déteste sur nos appareils actuels : la pub - à l'intérieur de certaines apps mais également via les navigateurs.

Pour m'en préserver, je m'étais orienté vers Adguard - cependant celui-ci créé moultes déconnexions de par son VPN intégré, et puis je ne suis pas tranquille à l'idée de laisser gérer l'intégralité de mon traffic via une seule et même entité - qui est derrière Adguard (??)

À bientôt 40 ans, je souhaiterais me faciliter la vie - ne plus "bidouiller".

L'iPhone est-il exempté de publicités sortie de boîte ? Et qu'en est-il de Safari ?


----------



## Croustibapt (15 Octobre 2021)

Il n'y a pas de pubs dans l'OS, ou alors il y a la possibilité de les désactiver. 

Concernant Safari, il suffit d'installer un blogueur de pubs tiers et ça fonctionne bien. J'utilise l'app AdBlock Pro, et c'est parfait.

Mais effectivement, si vous n'êtes pas à fond dans l'écosystème Apple, c'est pas dit que l'iPhone vous convienne forcément. La plus grande force d'iOS, ça reste son intégration avec les autres appareils Apple. A mes yeux c'est l'argument principal des iPhones (bon, ça et les appareils photos et les processeurs, faut bien avouer).


----------



## Membre supprimé 991102 (15 Octobre 2021)

Croustibapt a dit:


> Il n'y a pas de pubs dans l'OS, ou alors il y a la possibilité de les désactiver.
> 
> Concernant Safari, il suffit d'installer un blogueur de pubs tiers et ça fonctionne bien. J'utilise l'app AdBlock Pro, et c'est parfait.
> 
> Mais effectivement, si vous n'êtes pas à fond dans l'écosystème Apple, c'est pas dit que l'iPhone vous convienne forcément. La plus grande force d'iOS, ça reste son intégration avec les autres appareils Apple. A mes yeux c'est l'argument principal des iPhones (bon, ça et les appareils photos et les processeurs, faut bien avouer).


Je trouve ça dingue de devoir passer par des apps tiers même si celles-ci font le job - maintenant, j'ai parfaitement conscience qu'au stade où nous en sommes de par l'utilisation d'Internet au quotidien à travers le mobile - la guerre de la publicité est sans relâche !

Autre question : niveau sécurité ? iOS est-il plus secure que Android (mis à jour) ? Enfin, je dis Android mais pour ma part il s'agit de MIUI (...)


----------



## Jura39 (15 Octobre 2021)

Apple vient d'indiquer il y a quelques jours qu'au cours des quatre dernières années, il y a eu entre 15 et 47 fois plus d'attaques malveillantes sur Android que sur iOS.


----------



## love_leeloo (15 Octobre 2021)

ma femme a un One+, moi un iPhone, je n'ai jamais constaté un quelconque pb d'un coté ou de l'autre.
à part un mail avec du phishing, je vois pas bien comment on va hacker mon téléphone en ayant un comportement normal du téléphone.


----------



## edenpulse (15 Octobre 2021)

A.Linoge a dit:


> niveau sécurité ? iOS est-il plus secure que Android (mis à jour) ? Enfin, je dis Android mais pour ma part il s'agit de MIUI


On a souvent entendu le FBI aller quémander à Apple de bien vouloir déverrouiller un iPhone. Par contre, on a jamais entendu le FBI aller demander à Google / Samsung etc...
Niveau sécurité, vu que les apps sont validées et checkées avant d'arriver sur le store, (pas sur le PlayStore ...) ça limite. Pareil niveau pricacy, ça a rien a voir à mon sens. Après, tu utilises un smartphone d'une marque chinoise (qui obéit donc au régime de pékin, sinon ils n'existeraient juste pas) J'ai un peu de mal à t'imaginer te soucier de la sécurité et privacy dans le choix d'un smartphone.



A.Linoge a dit:


> Je trouve ça dingue de devoir passer par des apps tiers même si celles-ci font le job


Tout le monde ne veut pas bloquer les pubs, de plus ça peut des fois poser des soucis sur certains sites. C'est un fois pour chacun à faire. Le tien ne sera pas celui d'obligatoirement tout le monde. 
Mais au moins, même si il existe des pubs sur iPhone (surtout dans les jeux) les apps en sont elles pour la grande majorité préservées, et encore heureux.



A.Linoge a dit:


> qui est derrière Adguard











						AdGuard - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Membre supprimé 991102 (15 Octobre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Apple vient d'indiquer il y a quelques jours qu'au cours des quatre dernières années, il y a eu entre 15 et 47 fois plus d'attaques malveillantes sur Android que sur iOS.


J'imagine oui, surtout avec les apk premium disponibles sur les sites illégaux - même chose pour le play store au nombre d'applications hallucinantes et souvent louches.

Maintenant il y a également l'effet de mode Apple qui encourage certains pirates à cibler la marque de par son aspect "élitiste".

J'encouragerai limite la marque à devenir plus sévère et "fermée" encore si sécurité et tranquillité assurée - propos que je n'aurai pas forcément tenus il y a quelques mois de cela.


----------



## Membre supprimé 991102 (15 Octobre 2021)

@edenpulse : hors Apple, et comme tu le sais, grand nombre des GSM sont Chinois - One plus (précédemment mentionné) compris. 

Pour ma part, j'ai opté pour Xiaomi par facilité budgétaire, mon usage étant très basique - disons que je ne me pensais pas vraiment à tout cela - aujourd'hui mais sans tomber dans la parano, c'est une autre histoire.


----------



## edenpulse (15 Octobre 2021)

A.Linoge a dit:


> grand nombre des GSM sont Chinois


Samsung, la 1ère alternative à Apple du coté Android est Sud-Coréen. Ce qui est très différent quand même.


----------



## Membre supprimé 991102 (15 Octobre 2021)

edenpulse a dit:


> Samsung, la 1ère alternative à Apple du coté Android est Sud-Coréen. Ce qui est très différent quand même.


Amalgame, je confirme - néanmoins, je ne sais pas si je serai hyper à l'aise avec Samsung également.


----------



## Francis27 (16 Octobre 2021)

bonjour

@A.Linoge  il y a deux ans mon épouse et moi étions dans la même situation :tout les deux sous android avec un honor 10 et un samsung.
Nous sommes passé sur iphone car de plus en plus de choses de la vie courante (impôts,edf,mutuelle,sécurité sociale,banque,....) se règlent sur internet et là par des applications dédiées.
Donc priorité à la sécurité et aux mises à jour et l'iphone s'est imposé comme l'outils idéal. Aprés deux ans il n'y a aucuns regrets et au fur et à mesure nous passons et passerons tout vers Apple et comme tu le dis fini les bidouilles .


----------



## Membre supprimé 991102 (16 Octobre 2021)

Bonjour @Francis27  

Merci à toi pour ce retour d'expérience. 
Quels modèles avez-vous choisi ? 

Il est vrai que le smartphone est devenu un outil indispensable de nos jours, ne serait-ce que pour valider un virement bancaire il est aujourd'hui au centre de quasiment toutes nos démarches les plus sensibles. 

Je doute d'être ici piraté de par une utilisation très prudente de mon appareil mais la question que je me pose est finalement plus liée au traitement de mes données - où vont-elles exactement ?

Et puis, il y a aussi les mises à jour des applications Xiaomi qui me sont proposées bien trop souvent - cela m'agace - est-ce identique sur iPhone ?


----------



## FalloutXtreme (16 Octobre 2021)

A.Linoge a dit:


> Bonjour @Francis27
> 
> Et puis, il y a aussi les mises à jour des applications Xiaomi qui me sont proposées bien trop souvent - cela m'agace - est-ce identique sur iPhone ?



Bonjour à toi,

Les applications Apple fournies avec le système sont mises à jour directement avec iOS (le système d'exploitation de l'iPhone).
En ce moment, depuis la sortie d'iOS 15, on a eu deux mises à jour mineures (dans le sens, qui n'apporte pas de nouvelles fonctionnalités) du système pour corriger des bugs et des failles de sécurité.

C'est le cas presque tous les ans à la sortie d'une nouvelle version d'iOS mais quand le système commence à approcher de sa version finale en terme d'ajout de fonctionnalités, les mises à jours sont beaucoup plus rares en terme de fréquence et n'arrivent que ponctuellement pour corriger des failles de sécurité.


----------



## Francis27 (16 Octobre 2021)

@A.Linoge mon épouse à choisi le 11 en rouge et j'ai pris le 11 pro max en vert mais si c'était à refaire j'aurais choisi le 11 pro pour le poids et la prise en main.
Il est vrai que c'est un budget un peu élevé mais on a toujours eu des bas de gamme android alors pour une fois on s'est fait une petite folie mais comme ces deux téléphones  vont durer plus longtemps ça revient au même et franchement je ne regrette pas.


----------



## Jura39 (16 Octobre 2021)

Vous allez vite aimer Apple


----------



## Zayatoshi (16 Octobre 2021)

Bonjour.
Il est incorrect de dire qu'il n'y a pas de pub sous IOS. Car chaque application peut introduire de la pub pour son financement ou pousser vers ses fonctions Premium. Cependant il est possible de supprimer toutes les pubs dans tout le système (safari + app) comme blockada ou Adguard. Ainsi plus aucune pub dans safari et toutes les applications.


----------



## ibabar (16 Octobre 2021)

A.Linoge a dit:


> Quel serait selon vous le ou les meilleures argument(s) à lui offrir afin de passer d'un smartphone android vers iOS ?


Aucun !
Soit tu es - comme beaucoup ici - convaincu par iOS et/ou l'iPhone, soit il faut essayer pour s'en convaincre.
Pour ma part je ne cherche plus à convaincre, ni à argumenter.

80 à 90% de la population n'est pas convaincu, ne serait-ce qu'au niveau du prix. On peut faire le parallèle avec l'automobile où la majorité des acheteurs ne sont pas convaincus par le premium allemand (ou encore avec "l'automobile" électrique où beaucoup s'essayent à autre chose que Tesla).

Goûter au premium c'est y adhérer et sentir la différence. Beaucoup ne veulent pas essayer pour s'en convaincre, certains aussi essayent et ne sont pas convaincus. Et ça n'est pas grave !
Si certains sont heureux avec une Dacia, une TV Samsung et un smartphone Xiaomi, tant mieux pour eux.


----------



## Jura39 (16 Octobre 2021)

Android est moins onéreux ?
J'au un doute


----------



## ibabar (16 Octobre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Android est moins onéreux ?


Pour les pliants, on parle de concepts en recherche de bêta-testeurs.
Pour l'entrée de gamme (-400€)... ça n'existe pas chez Apple.
Pour le milieu de gamme (500 à 900€), Apple offre un design et des techno éculés (mais fiables effectivement).
Pour le haut de gamme (+1200€), les flagships existent chez Android et se trouvent à -40% un trimestre après leur sortie quand ils restent au prix chez Apple et disparaissent en N+1.

Oui Apple est plus cher, nettement plus cher, ce qui donne du grain à moudre aux détracteurs qui comparent sottement des specs ou des équipements, sans tenir compte de la qualité des matériaux, du soin de l'assemblage, et surtout surtout de l'OS, du couple hard/ soft, de l'écosystème, du respect de la vie privée...etc.


----------



## Membre supprimé 991102 (17 Octobre 2021)

Hello à tous et un très grand merci pour l'ensemble de vos réponses !

Alors concernant le combo Dacia & c.o. je suis tout à fait d'accord dans le sens où chacun fait avec ses moyens 

Pour ma part, mes besoins ou plutôt utilisations virtuelles ont nettement diminuées au fil de ces derniers mois.

En exemple avec mes dernières acquisitions : OLED 65 pouces, Shield TV pro, Xbox series X - mon utilisation "quotidienne" ? 30 minutes maximum... À ma grande surprise, mon amie en profite bien plus !

Mon ordinateur lui ? Un vieux laptop de 2014 que j'ai retapé il y a peu avec un bon coup de nettoyage hard/soft + changement de la pâte thermique = reparti pour 3 ans minimum.

Enfin mon smartphone, est plus que complet hormis la partie photo et quelques apps inutiles installées de force par le constructeur.

Tout ça pour dire que si passage à iOS mon choix se portera sur un mini (probablement le 13) que j'espère garder 4/5 ans - décision qui sera essentiellement portée sur le format/poids, la qualité photo (même si là encore mon utilisation devient de plus en plus rare) et bien entendu la sécurité (le respect de la vie privée j'y crois moyen)


----------



## Gwen (17 Octobre 2021)

J’ai une Dacia et une TV Samsung. Mais pour mon matériel informatique, j’ai en effet choisis un environnement Apple. Je ne cherche plus  à argumenter, mais pour moi, la confidentialité et la facilité d’utilisation prime. Ensuite, je garde mon âme trier longtemps et j’ai aussi des reproches à faire à Apple. Mais j’ai plus confiance dans l’utilisation qui est faite de mes données qu’avec Android.


----------



## Jura39 (17 Octobre 2021)

Sans compter le SAV Apple qui est quand mème top comparer à certaines marques


----------



## Francis27 (17 Octobre 2021)

j'ai aussi un xiaomi en téléphone de secours ,j'ai du supprimer pas mal d'application via ADB AppControl et tu verras que sur ios tu peux décider quelles applications peuvent te "suivre" ou pas c'est déjà ça de pris.
Et peu à peu on s'équipe : j'ai remplacé mon pc portable( 13 ans d'âge) par un macbook air M1 et rien que l'autonomie ça change tout ,il faut juste s'habituer à l'environnement macos.
Et pour finir nous avons pris cette décision  selon nos besoins , ici j'ai trouvé beaucoup de conseils utiles et comme l'a si bien résumé jura39 :"Vous allez vite aimer Apple  " , j'espère que tu viendra nous donner ton avis sur ton iphone .


----------



## benjisop (19 Octobre 2021)

Salut,

J'interviens également pour te présenter mon expérience lors de mon switch vers Apple. Il faut savoir que j'étais déjà bercé chez Apple, parce que mon père n'achetait que du Mac à la maison. Mon premier Windows est arrivé pour que je puisse jouer, mais mon père a eu l'iPhone 1 (vous savez celui sans App Store). 

J'ai eu mon premier Android à la fac, parce que c'était moins cher. C'était le Nexus 4, j'ai été convaincu par des potes. J'ai enchaîné avec le Nexus 6 deux ans plus tard. A l'époque, j'en étais content, parce que j'étais sensible aux arguments pro-Android :

Liberté complète sur le système,
Personnalisation illimitée,
Google Play Store et nombre d'apps démentiel,
Développement maison accessible (et simple, pour moi qui bosse dans le milieu),
Facilité d'usage
(Argument Nexus only) : Android stock et mises à jour Android en premier
Ensuite Google a abandonné la gamme Nexus et a sorti les Pixel. Et je me suis dit que quitte à payer le prix d'un iPhone, autant avoir un iPhone.
Le résultat a été immédiat. 
Batterie moins capacitaire ? Elle tenait mieux avec l'optimisation de l'OS.​Impossible de recharger et écouter en même temps (c'était la sortie de l'iPhone 7 / 7 Plus avec la disparition du port jack) ? Ca ne dérange absolument pas.​Capacité limitée ? Je ne remplissais pas l'iPhone (maintenant je remplis 64 mais je viens de switch sur 128) et l'offre iCloud est vite arrivée.​Personnalisation ? Je me suis rendu compte que je n'utilisais que très peu la liberté offerte par Android. Et pourtant j'ai un profil très tech-friendly, bossant dans l'IT.​Applications ? Quasi les mêmes sur Apple. La sécurité du contrôle avant publication en plus. Et moins de mises à jour "système / apps propriétaires".​Fluidité ? Meilleure chez Apple (selon moi). Même en multi-tasking.​User-friendly ? On est guidé chez Apple, mais je trouve l'OS plus simple.​Mises à jour OS ? Tout le monde est à égalité chez Apple, mais elles sont proposées plus longtemps (seulement 2 ans chez la plupart des Android dont Google)​Durée de vie ? Je trouve que les iPhone vieillissent bien mieux​Prix ? Plus cher, certes. Et encore, c'était plus le cas à l'époque même si des marques comme Xiaomi ou OnePlus restent moins chères. Mais le prix de revente est également plus élevé faisant que tu trouveras quasi toujours un acheteur pour revendre ton téléphone et amortir le coût du suivant.​​Attention, cela reste un avis basé sur *mes usages, mes goûts, mes préférences*. Mais je trouve que le prix vaut la peine de s'y lancer, pour le gain en confort et en usage ainsi que la tranquillité sur le long terme. Sans parler du fait que cela ne te ferme pas les portes d'autres produits Apple dans l'avenir, produits qui communiquent très bien entre eux. 
Je ne serai jamais en full Apple parce que mon Windows me sert beaucoup. Mais vraiment, je me vois mal quitter Apple dans le monde du portable qu'il soit de poche ou d'ordinateur.
​


----------



## Membre supprimé 991102 (20 Octobre 2021)

Bonjour à tous et un énorme merci pour toutes vos réponses 

J'ai eu le temps de vous lire mais pas de venir reposter ici directement ou plutôt, j'avais envie de faire ça bien 

Suite à l'événement de lundi avec les annonces d'Apple, je reste avec cette idée de remplacer l'ensemble de mon matériel.

Pour le téléphone, je vais bien partir sur le 13 mini - pour l'ordinateur je reste hyper hésitant depuis des semaines : Air ou iMac.

Je crains également de voir de nouvelles machines sortir début 2022 donc pas easy même si et je dois l'avouer, celles à ce jour présentes correspondraient plus que largement à mon utilisation quotidienne.

Enfin, je voulais développer justement à propos de ces deux outils "GSM/ordinateur" - sous Android, ce que je ne supporte plus c'est clairement la main mise de Google à perpétuellement harceler avec ces popups et ses nombreuses demandes d'autorisations, toujours plus intrusives. Même chose côté PC avec Windows et ces "dernières" versions 10/11 où, pour obtenir la tranquillité passer par des softs hasardeux devient quasi obligatoire.

Pour tout vous dire et c'est là que je comprends finalement mieux la position d'Apple, je n'ai plus envie de me questionner en installant quelque chose sur ma machine surtout avec mes apps bancaires en parallèle - bon ok, je n'ai jamais eu un seul souci mais quand même...

Mes questions :

1/ Hors apps gratuites via l'app store - est-il obligatoire d'avoir recours aux softs mentionnés type Adguard ?
Apple est-il comme Google à demander lors de l'initialisation du téléphone maintes et maintes accords, y compris 2 jours plus tard ? Me faire harceler ainsi me rend littéralement fou.

2/ Safari sur iPhone a t'il déjà un bloqueur de pub ? Si la réponse est non, possibilité d'ajouter une extension ?

3/ Possibilité également de double SIM ? Je vis désormais en Belgique donc 2 SIM FR/BE (j'ai entendu parler d'eSIM mais je n'y comprends pas grand chose...)

D'avance encore merci pour tous vos bons conseils et surtout vos retours d'utilisation - c'est vraiment cool de votre part !


----------



## Gwen (20 Octobre 2021)

A.Linoge a dit:


> 1/ Hors apps gratuites via l'app store - est-il obligatoire d'avoir recours aux softs mentionnés type Adguard ?
> Apple est-il comme Google à demander lors de l'initialisation du téléphone maintes et maintes accords, y compris 2 jours plus tard ? Me faire harceler ainsi me rend littéralement fou.


N'ayant pas d'appareil Android, je n'ai pas ces soucis. Du coup, je pense que cela n'existe pas chez Apple. Du moins, pas de manière aussi intrusive. Et surtout, Apple est en train de se calmer sur les demandes de mise à jour par exemple. Donc, ça va dans le bon sens.



A.Linoge a dit:


> 2/ Safari sur iPhone a t'il déjà un bloqueur de pub ? Si la réponse est non, possibilité d'ajouter une extension ?


Safari a un blogueur de suivis, mais pas de pub. Donc, les pubs ne te traquent plus, mais elles sont visibles. Par contre, il existe plusieurs blogueurs de pub installable en quelques clics.



A.Linoge a dit:


> 3/ Possibilité également de double SIM ? Je vis désormais en Belgique donc 2 SIM FR/BE (j'ai entendu parler d'eSIM mais je n'y comprends pas grand chose...)



La double SIM est possible sur certains modèles ayant la eSim. En gros, c'est un cordon logiciel entre ton appareil et l'opérateur. Ça remplace une carte à insérer. C'est très pratique et assez facile à mettre en oeuvre en fonction de ton opérateur.


----------



## Membre supprimé 991102 (24 Octobre 2021)

Merci gwen pour toutes ces informations  

Je viens d'ouvrir un nouveau sujet un peu singulier sur mon désir de me retirer du web : https://forums.macg.co/threads/vie-privee.1365111/

L'iPhone est-il utilisable hors-ligne ? Alors oui, j'avoue que claquer 800 balles dans un téléphone sans en exploiter toutes ses fonctions peut paraître ridicule mais les petits formats avec un chouette rendu photo ne sont pas légion aujourd'hui et puis, je compte le garder longtemps - très longtemps.

Mon usage serait donc ultra basique : prises de notes et de photos ainsi que l'écoute de musique en local. 

Selon vous, cela serait-il envisageable ? Compatible avec un Mac lui aussi hors ligne via usb-c ?


----------



## Croustibapt (24 Octobre 2021)

Comme n’importe quel outil, ça reste utilisable sans data, néanmoins énormément de fonctions ne seront plus présentes à tel point que je doute sincèrement que l’expérience soit agréable. Après, il est toujours possible de faire la part des choses. On peut très bien désactiver le suivi de localisation, le suivi publicitaire, tout en gardant une connexion. C’est ce que je fais sur le miens et ça fonctionne bien.

Je ne sais pas ce que tu insinues par le fait de se connecter au mac exactement. Mais si il s’agit juste de connecter l’iPhone au mac pour transférer musiques et photos, oui c’est tout à fait possible.


----------



## Membre supprimé 991102 (24 Octobre 2021)

Hello @Croustibapt

Et bien pour avoir réinstallé Windows 10 récemment sur l'ordinateur de ma compagne il était impératif de rentrer un compte Microsoft pour finaliser l'ensemble (et donc de posséder une connexion à internet)

C'est d'ailleurs entre autres ce qui m'a fait basculer sous linux depuis quelques jours avec en prime un cryptage du stockage - seulement mon ordinateur se fait "vieux" 7 ans et surtout il est assez imposant.

L'idée de passer finalement sous Macbook Air serait notamment pour retrouver cette sécurité avec en prime un aspect hardware solide : faible encombrement/poids/autonomie - lui aussi je compterai le garder très longtemps...

Enfin pour ce qui est des diverses désactivations sur smartphone - et ici sur l'iPhone, je reste encore très méfiant et dubitatif - je crois être totalement devenu allergique aux appareils connectés - même sur ma Xbox series X je peste avec les nombreux popups de récompenses après chaque défit relevé - là encore je pense passer au physique et stopper le Game Pass voir revendre ma console...

Et oui, je faisais bien référence à cela : aux transferts des données entre les deux appareils 

Concernant ma déconnexion à venir je n'ai toujours pas trouver d'alternative à ma banque qui impose son application lors des achats ou virements - malgré leur politique rassurante et sécuritaire, je trouve la chose assez cauchemardesque pour ceux et celles qui ne souhaitent pas détenir de smartphone pour X et Y raisons.


----------



## Croustibapt (24 Octobre 2021)

OK je comprends mieux l’idée.

Normalement macOS ne demande pas un compte pour être utilisé. Néanmoins, il est beaucoup plus agréable d’utiliser un compte Apple ID sur son ordi, surtout si on a un iPhone à côté… Ne pas l’utiliser, ça revient à se couper entièrement de l’écosystème. Mais bon, c’est tout à fait possible de faire sans.

Concernant les apps de banque, tu prêches un convaincu. C’est un peu comme la disparition du ticket de métro ou le paiement sans contact. Je trouve que c’est une grave erreur de se reposer entièrement sur le smartphone dans la vie de tous les jours. Beaucoup de gens vont se retrouver sur le carreau (et on ose appeler ça le progrès…)


----------



## edenpulse (24 Octobre 2021)

A.Linoge a dit:


> il était impératif de rentrer un compte Microsoft pour finaliser l'ensemble


Ca n'est pas impératif, mais pas mis en avant du tout, il faut que la machine ne soit pas connectée à internet, et aller cliquer sur "autres options" et ça se fait. 


A.Linoge a dit:


> je reste encore très méfiant et dubitatif


La question c'est pourquoi ?
Un iPhone sans internet ne va pas spécialement être plaisant à utiliser. Retire simplement la SIM et tu verras vite le soucis. Des popups quasi tout le temps te disant que telle ou telle chose ne fonctionne pas, dès que tu voudras lancer une application... comme dit, retire la SIM et regarde, ça fera le même effet.



A.Linoge a dit:


> je peste avec les nombreux popups de récompenses après chaque défit relevé


Qui sont, si je me souviens bien,désactivables.



A.Linoge a dit:


> je n'ai toujours pas trouver d'alternative à ma banque qui impose son application lors des achats ou virements - malgré leur politique rassurante et sécuritaire, je trouve la chose assez cauchemardesque pour ceux et celles qui ne souhaitent pas détenir de smartphone pour X et Y raisons.


En même temps, faut bien pouvoir vérifier que c'est bien toi d'une façon ou d'une autre. Si quelqu'un te vole un mot de passe, c'est fini. Et vu que les banques ne veulent toujours pas adopter la double authentification classique oAuth...


----------



## Membre supprimé 991102 (24 Octobre 2021)

Croustibapt a dit:


> OK je comprends mieux l’idée.
> 
> Normalement macOS ne demande pas un compte pour être utilisé. Néanmoins, il est beaucoup plus agréable d’utiliser un compte Apple ID sur son ordi, surtout si on a un iPhone à côté… Ne pas l’utiliser, ça revient à se couper entièrement de l’écosystème. Mais bon, c’est tout à fait possible de faire sans.
> 
> Concernant les apps de banque, tu prêches un convaincu. C’est un peu comme la disparition du ticket de métro ou le paiement sans contact. Je trouve que c’est une grave erreur de se reposer entièrement sur le smartphone dans la vie de tous les jours. Beaucoup de gens vont se retrouver sur le carreau (et on ose appeler ça le progrès…)



Déjà c'est cool que tu comprennes l'idée - aujourd'hui j'ai l'impression que dès que tu abordes ce sujet, soit on te prends pour un fou ou quelqu'un de très suspicieux (???)

Pour l'écosystème oui, je me doute qu'il y aurai des sacrifices si je venais à prendre ce duo sans connexion - maintenant à voir au fil des utilisations si cela n'est pas là encore trop "anxiogène" étant donné que ces appareils sont "programmés" à fonctionner online.

Enfin, c'est assez rassurant de ne pas se sentir seul face aux banques et à leurs systèmes


----------



## Membre supprimé 991102 (24 Octobre 2021)

edenpulse a dit:


> Ca n'est pas impératif, mais pas mis en avant du tout, il faut que la machine ne soit pas connectée à internet, et aller cliquer sur "autres options" et ça se fait.
> 
> La question c'est pourquoi ?
> Un iPhone sans internet ne va pas spécialement être plaisant à utiliser. Retire simplement la SIM et tu verras vite le soucis. Des popups quasi tout le temps te disant que telle ou telle chose ne fonctionne pas, dès que tu voudras lancer une application... comme dit, retire la SIM et regarde, ça fera le même effet.
> ...



Ok super pour l'accès au Mac en espérant que d'ici quelques années un message mystérieux ne viendrait pas à apparaître à l'écran en m'expliquant qu'il est temps de me connecter - voir me refuser l'accès ensuite.

Dubitatif et méfiant concernant l'iPhone de par la collecte des données malgré la désactivation de tel ou tel paramètre - je n'y crois plus même si nous venons à payer les appareils le "prix fort".

Concernant les nombreux messages, je m'en doutais un peu - c'est déjà le cas sur mon android lorsque je désactive le wifi - c'est épuisant et là encore, je suis certain que l'OS me rappellerai la nécessité de me connecter pour des raisons de... sécurité ou d'optimisation 

Il y a de bons côtés à être à jour mais je reste persuadé qu'il y a l'envers du décor.

Pour la Xbox je checkerai - merci mais c'est toujours la même chose > être connecté - payer du matériel ainsi que des abonnements reliés au nom de Mr X possédant le compte n° 0000 pour ensuite être constamment analysé est une chose qui m'agace.

Je n'ai pas envie que les entreprises connaissent mes goûts, mes tendances et autres - j'en viens à regretter les supports physiques et je pense même y retourner (...) - d'ailleurs, je parle souvent de cette magie d'avant à ma compagne qui a toujours utilisée le web - se bouger pour "rechercher" et ensuite pleinement profiter d'un média sans distraction me manque beaucoup.

Comme désormais la majorité des gens, dès le réveil mon esprit se tourne vers ce monde digital et ça ne va pas - il suffit de regarder la population scotchée au smartphone... c'est terrible et je n'étais pas ainsi avant - ces appareils nous rendent dingues.

Enfin pour revenir aux banques - pourquoi ne pas se contenter d'une simple vérification pas SMS ou appel vocal ? Derrière ce souci du bien être de l'utilisateur, de sa sécurité je pense qu'il y a aussi surtout collecte, point et c'est d'ailleurs le problème des moyens de paiement actuel - tout est tracé - quant à une utilisation 100% cash : suspicion toujours et je suis certain que la monnaie disparaîtra.


----------



## edenpulse (24 Octobre 2021)

A.Linoge a dit:


> que l'OS me rappellerai la nécessité de me connecter pour des raisons de... sécurité ou d'optimisation


Non. C'est parce qu'il est conçu pour fonctionner de cette manière. C'est un peu comme enlever l'essence dans une voiture, les pédales sur un vélo. Ces appareils sont fait pour fonctionner grace/avec une intéraction d'internet. Il n'y a pas de question de sécurité ou d'optimisation. Maintenir un appareil à jour lorsque celui-ci est connecté à internet est par contre effectivement important. 



A.Linoge a dit:


> iPhone de par la collecte des données


Quelles données? Ne pas confondre avec ce que les apps installées sur ton appareil peuvent récupérer. 



A.Linoge a dit:


> je reste persuadé qu'il y a l'envers du décor


Je pense que tu met pas mal de croyances et d'extrapolations ici. Quel est le but d'une entreprise de mettre à jour son application? Créer un besoin chez toi pour que tu continues de l'utiliser tout simplement. Ce qui est rémunérateurs pour eux. Il n'y a rien de "bizarre" ici. Tu utilises l'app, ils sont payés d'une manière. 



A.Linoge a dit:


> se bouger pour "rechercher" et ensuite pleinement profiter d'un média sans distraction me manque beaucoup


C'est à mon sens également tout à fait possible encore. J'ai pas de soucis à mettre un album sur Spotify et ne faire que l'écouter par exemple, ou autre chose. 



A.Linoge a dit:


> Comme désormais la majorité des gens, dès le réveil mon esprit se tourne vers ce monde digital et ça ne va pas


Voilà le vrai soucis, et tout couper ne répondra pas à ce problème. ça ne fera qu'être frustrant. 



A.Linoge a dit:


> il suffit de regarder la population scotchée au smartphone... c'est terrible et je n'étais pas ainsi avant - ces appareils nous rendent dingues


En prendre conscience est déjà une bonne 1ère étape et "gérer" ceci est devenu possible. Apple intègre pas mal de limites à paramétrer de base pour ce genre de choses. Tu peux limiter et choisir quelles notifications tu veux avoir, tout désactiver également. 
Après, c'est à toi de voir aussi hein... si tu laisses des applications comme Instagram / Facebook (ou je sais pas ce que tu utilises trop) avec les notifications activées et les garde installées sur ton iPhone, tu ne peux que t'en prendre à toi même... C'est pas en coupant internet à ton appareil que ce comportement changera. 



A.Linoge a dit:


> une simple vérification pas SMS ou appel vocal


le SMS n'est pas sécurisé, tout comme l'appel vocal.



A.Linoge a dit:


> - tout est tracé -


Oui ta banque sait exactement ce que tu fais et où tu le fais. Mais même sans internet connecté sur ton iPhone, celui ci sera tracé. 

Attention, je ne dis pas qu'il est stupide de penser que nous sommes tracés, parce que nous le sommes. Je pense surtout qu'il est possible de limiter ce dernier. Il faut voir ici quel est ton but. Il est quasi impossible d'intégralement disparaitre du radar. Il y a aura toujours un moyen de te tracer, même détourné. Rien que le fait que ta compagne (ou des amis à toi par exemple) utilisent un ordinateur connecté à internet ou un smartphone à coté de toi fera qu'il est possible de déduire des choses sur toi si on le souhaite.  
Mais on dirait surtout que tu met pas mal de croyances dans tout ça et donne de mauvaises intentions manifestes (certaines en ont peut-être) de ces sociétés. (je ne parle pas de gouvernements, qui lui est bien plus efficace pour te tracer de bien nombreuses manières). 
Prendre conscience que ce traçage n'as souvent qu'un seul but : *te vendre quelque chose, te montrer le message que ces sociétés veulent te montrer.* 
Il y a beaucoup d'implications à ce traçage, mais à ce moment là, je pense qu'il ne faut simplement pas que tu achètes un smartphone. Achète un téléphone portable simple, un lecteur mp3, un appareil photo... ça sera plus efficace à mon sens.


----------



## Orphanis (25 Octobre 2021)

> Quel serait selon vous le ou les meilleures argument(s) à lui offrir afin de passer d'un smartphone android vers iOS



Je ne suis peut-être pas vraiment objectif dans la mesure où je suis sur l'IPhone depuis la première version, j'ai néanmoins essayé de switcher plusieurs fois et j'en suis définitivement revenu. 
Sur papier, beaucoup de téléphones Android sont au moins aussi bien que les IPhone à des prix souvent plus compétitifs, mais : 

1- L'expérience IOS : c'est simple, ça marche. Toutes les personnes sur Android que j'ai encouragée à passer sur IOS sont ravies sauf....les bidouilles qui trouvaient l'écosystème d'Apple étouffant (clairement pour les personnes qui rechignent à payer les applications, ce n'est pas la plateforme adéquate). 

2- La nature fermée de l'OS qui est pénalisante pour certains est du coup rassurante pour les autres : quand je paie une App, je traite avec Apple, quand je télécharge une App, je sais qu'elle a été validée par Apple, quand j'ai un problème avec une App, je contacte Apple. J'ai un seul interlocuteur qui est plutôt sérieux. 

3- Je sais que contrairement à Google, le coeur de l'activité Apple ne consiste pas à vendre des données et ça c'est plutôt rassurant. 

4- Un téléphone Apple coûte plus cher au début, mais il est nettement plus rentable par la suite : le suivi de mise-à-jours est plus long que sur Android, quand le téléphone a un problème, je peux m'adresser à l'AppleStore (même si ce n'est pas parfait) et la valeur de revente est plus intéressante. Résultat : le coût d'usage est plus intéressant côté Apple. 

5- Pour une personne qui est équipée de matériel Apple, la synergie est optimale entre l'ordinateur / tablette / téléphone.


----------



## Orphanis (25 Octobre 2021)

A.Linoge a dit:


> Ok super pour l'accès au Mac en espérant que d'ici quelques années un message mystérieux ne viendrait pas à apparaître à l'écran en m'expliquant qu'il est temps de me connecter - voir me refuser l'accès ensuite.
> (...)
> Je n'ai pas envie que les entreprises connaissent mes goûts, mes tendances et autres - j'en viens à regretter les supports physiques et je pense même y retourner (...) - d'ailleurs, je parle souvent de cette magie d'avant à ma compagne qui a toujours utilisée le web - se bouger pour "rechercher" et ensuite pleinement profiter d'un média sans distraction me manque beaucoup.
> 
> ...


 
Je vous rejoins à 100%, mais à ce moment-là, ce n'est pas seulement l'IPhone qui est problématique mais l'ensemble de l'organisation sociale qui devient dépendante des solutions digitales et si on en juge par les sommes investies dans la transformations numériques ça n'est pas près de changer. 

Il y a à peine deux décennies, personne ne s'attendait à devoir être "joignable" tout le temps. Quelqu'un qui prenait ses vacances ou son W-E était "off". Aujourd'hui, beaucoup de secteurs imposent de façon insidieuse à leurs employés de répondre aux courriels à n'importe quel moment...

Plus inquiétant encore, les algorithmes prédictifs permettent d'anticiper vos futurs achats, vote ou désirs, avant que ne les ayez consciemment arrêtés. Des gens sont payés pour pour influer votre façon de consommer et de penser de façon plus fine et plus personnalisée qu'avant. 

Il y a trois façons de réagir à cela :

1- Solution radicale : revenir aux supports physiques autant que faire se peut et renoncer aux smartphones, aux objets connectés...etc. Il faut mesurer le sacrifice car on perd énormément en confort ce que l'on gagne en liberté. 

2- Essayer de limiter les dégâts en ayant conscience des problèmes et en tentant de faire un usage raisonné des nouvelles technologies. Cela peut aussi passer par le choix du moindre mal (Apple ne fait pas l'essentiel de son argent en vendant l'information, contrairement à Google par exemple). Cette voie requiert une vraie discipline et paradoxalement une culture numérique à jour..Culture qui ne peut s'obtenir qu'en fréquentant les espaces de publications en ligne qui s'y consacrent.  

3- Accepter que le paradigme civilisationnel a changé et s'y résigner.


----------



## Membre supprimé 991102 (27 Octobre 2021)

Hello @edenpulse 

Désolé pour cette réponse tardive mais je ressentais (sur le moment) le besoin de digérer une petite sensation d'hostilité 



> Non. C'est parce qu'il est conçu pour fonctionner de cette manière. C'est un peu comme enlever l'essence dans une voiture, les pédales sur un vélo. Ces appareils sont fait pour fonctionner grace/avec une intéraction d'internet. Il n'y a pas de question de sécurité ou d'optimisation. Maintenir un appareil à jour lorsque celui-ci est connecté à internet est par contre effectivement important.


Après réflexion il est clair que les appareils et surtout les ordinateurs sont aujourd'hui fait pour être "connectés" - c'est ainsi.



> Quelles données? Ne pas confondre avec ce que les apps installées sur ton appareil peuvent récupérer.


Et bien je pensais aux stats tout simplement ou plutôt au profil de l'utilisateur : nombre de déverrouillages et temps d'utilisation, applis utilisés, etc - il y a aussi eu cette affaire dernièrement à propos des analyses photos sur iCloud traitées par algorithme et je crains que cela arrive également sur des applis telles que Notes - en somme que tout soit "scanné".

Bon après c'est déjà le cas avec Google hein - rien de nouveau - j'en ai bien conscience.



> Je pense que tu met pas mal de croyances et d'extrapolations ici. Quel est le but d'une entreprise de mettre à jour son application? Créer un besoin chez toi pour que tu continues de l'utiliser tout simplement. Ce qui est rémunérateurs pour eux. Il n'y a rien de "bizarre" ici. Tu utilises l'app, ils sont payés d'une manière.


Je ne pense pas que cela s'arrête à la création du besoin chez l'utilisateur et selon moi, les rémunérations sont en grandes parties tirées des profils établis : études, reventes de données, et/ou matraquage publicitaire.



> C'est à mon sens également tout à fait possible encore. J'ai pas de soucis à mettre un album sur Spotify et ne faire que l'écouter par exemple, ou autre chose.


Tu as bien de la chance - personnellement, je me demande toujours si j'ai bien désactivé les notifications ou activé le mode "ne pas déranger" afin de pouvoir profiter pleinement de mon écoute.



> En prendre conscience est déjà une bonne 1ère étape et "gérer" ceci est devenu possible. Apple intègre pas mal de limites à paramétrer de base pour ce genre de choses. Tu peux limiter et choisir quelles notifications tu veux avoir, tout désactiver également.
> Après, c'est à toi de voir aussi hein... si tu laisses des applications comme Instagram / Facebook (ou je sais pas ce que tu utilises trop) avec les notifications activées et les garde installées sur ton iPhone, tu ne peux que t'en prendre à toi même... C'est pas en coupant internet à ton appareil que ce comportement changera.


Chose également possible sur Android - je check généralement en fin de journée mon temps d'utilisation sur la journée qui, désormais, dépasse rarement deux heures et je m'en félicite - quant aux réseaux je n'y suis absolument pas abonnés.

Je parle finalement plus de ses gestes malheureux devenus encrés dans notre quotidien : je m'ennuie ou j'ai quelques minutes devant moi > hop je déverrouille, et je scrolle (discussions, web, photos, autres)



> Le SMS n'est pas sécurisé, tout comme l'appel vocal.


Je ne savais pas et je trouve cela désespérant - la technologie avance tellement vite que nous nous retrouvons face à des failles colmatées par de nouveaux processus d'identification - bientôt arriverons nous peut-être à devoir en baisser notre pantalon ?



> Il y a beaucoup d'implications à ce traçage, mais à ce moment là, je pense qu'il ne faut simplement pas que tu achètes un smartphone. Achète un téléphone portable simple, un lecteur mp3, un appareil photo... ça sera plus efficace à mon sens.


J'y pense depuis un moment déjà après passer à l'action est une autre histoire pour X et Y raisons.


----------



## Membre supprimé 991102 (27 Octobre 2021)

Hello @Orphanis

Tout d'abord un très grand merci pour tes deux précédentes interventions 



> Il y a à peine deux décennies, personne ne s'attendait à devoir être "joignable" tout le temps. Quelqu'un qui prenait ses vacances ou son W-E était "off". Aujourd'hui, beaucoup de secteurs imposent de façon insidieuse à leurs employés de répondre aux courriels à n'importe quel moment...


Tu as tout à fait raison - même en dehors du travail... En exemple et très récemment où j'ai été contacté par ma propriétaire à 21h la veille pour me prévenir de son passage inattendu le lendemain 8h (...) - ça tu vois, j'ai du mal - sans parler de ces personnes voir l'entourage très proche qui se braque lorsque tu dépasses un certain délai dans ta réponse...

Tout cela me donne envie de dire : allez vous faire f***** ! 



> Plus inquiétant encore, les algorithmes prédictifs permettent d'anticiper vos futurs achats, vote ou désirs, avant que ne les ayez consciemment arrêtés. Des gens sont payés pour pour influer votre façon de consommer et de penser de façon plus fine et plus personnalisée qu'avant.


Totalement d'accord et tu complètes clairement ma pensée - pas toujours facile de tout retranscrire mais je souhaitais également aborder l'influence - Apple est très fort pour cela : placement de produits dans le secteur du cinéma, son aspect graphique/design qui attire immédiatement l'œil, etc.



> Il y a trois façons de réagir à cela :
> 
> 1- Solution radicale : revenir aux supports physiques autant que faire se peut et renoncer aux smartphones, aux objets connectés...etc. Il faut mesurer le sacrifice car on perd énormément en confort ce que l'on gagne en liberté.
> 
> ...


Là encore je plussoie 

1- Sacrifice il y a : entourage, administrations et j'en passe.
2- J'y suis avec un temps limité sur les écrans mais je ne suis toujours pas passé chez Apple 
3- Là, j'ai clairement beaucoup de mal - ce n'est pas nouveau mais cela s'accentue grandement avec le temps - je crois d'ailleurs que c'est ce qui me dérange aujourd'hui avec la pomme : cette pseudo "hype"... et toute cette mise en scène très "fake" malgré un matos au top, ça je ne peux rien dire !


----------



## Membre supprimé 991102 (27 Octobre 2021)

Anecdote : en pleine recherche d'un nouvel appartement, j'appelle un cabinet immo pour demander plus d'infos sur un bien.

L'agent au téléphone me répond qu'il n'y a aucun problème mais doit premièrement me rentrer dans le système en récupérant mon numéro de GSM (pas de souci) + adresse mail et là je bloque en lui expliquant que je préfère éviter.

Réponse : nous ne donnons les infos que par ce biais - désolé.

Ce monde est devenu fou.


----------



## edenpulse (27 Octobre 2021)

A.Linoge a dit:


> le besoin de digérer une petite sensation d'hostilité


Désolé si tu t'es senti agressé. J'ai rien contre toi  Ce genre de discours m'énerve par contre effectivement 
En soit ton discours est assez répandu, et la solution de "tout casser, passer offline, détruire ces méchantes sociétés" est classique et souvent brandie comme solution ultime et efficace. Comme si faire disparaitre ce qui gène serait une solution. Désolé, non.

Je trouve cette pensée trop parano-simpliste, et la solution trop simpliste également. Avant d'avoir peur de quelque chose, il faut a mon sens comprendre de quoi on a réellement peur et comment ces choses fonctionnent réellement. On pensait bien il y a une centaine d'années que dépasser 20km/h faisait éclater le cerveau lors de l'invention des voitures, et que jamais personne aurait besoin de voitures.



A.Linoge a dit:


> aussi eu cette affaire dernièrement à propos des analyses photos sur iCloud traitées par algorithme


Je pense que tu as une vision teintée par les "on dit" et inexactitudes ici... C'est une façon simpliste (mais c'est comme ça qu'elle a souvent été abordée dans les medias, difficile de t'en vouloir) de voir ceci, et ce n'est pas comme cela que ça fonctionne. Toutes tes photos ne sont pas "scannées". L'idée est d'implémenter au niveau système une sorte de liste noire de métadatas d'images connues pour être problématiques, et l'iPhone en lui même, si t'as cette photo (en soit ils regardent pas la photo, mais les métadatas de celle-ci) la détecte (c'est très simplifié)



A.Linoge a dit:


> je crains que cela arrive également sur des applis telles que Notes - en somme que tout soit "scanné".


En soit, c'est déjà le cas. Ton iPhone analyse le contenu de tes notes, simplement pour que Siri ou la recherche puisse te les retrouver rapidement. Mais il y a une grosse différence à ce que Apple y ai accès/les lise, les exploite. Dans leur dérive sécuritaire, les gouvernements posent bien plus de soucis à ce niveau là que des sociétés comme Apple. Le but d'Apple et consorts c'est de faire de l'argent... pas le même but chez les gouvernements...



A.Linoge a dit:


> applis utilisés


Même sans tracking avancé, simplement le fait que tu lances l'appli est connu par ceux qui produisent ces applications. Tout simplement parce que tu te connectes à leurs serveurs... (et pareil, le tracking de ces infos est désactivable et même blocable très facilement)



A.Linoge a dit:


> les rémunérations sont en grandes parties tirées des profils établis : études, reventes de données, et/ou matraquage publicitaire.


Ca c'est toi qui l'extrapole et le pense. Quand une app par exemple est payante, le modèle de rémunération est assez simple... ben tu payes l'app, les créateurs sont payés. C'est une des raisons pour lesquelles il faut se renseigner des modèles économiques des sociétés dont tu utilises les services, et l'origine de l'adage "si c'est gratuit, c'est toi le produit".
Certains se rémunèrent via la publicité, oui. Rare sont ceux qui revendent les données, c'est pas rentable. Il est plus rentable d'autoriser l'accès  à celles-ci via sa propre régie pub, comme ce que fait Facebook, mais bon, tout le monde pense que Facebook "vends" des bases de données d'infos personnelles, comme si tu pouvais t'acheter un fichier Excel chez Facebook.



A.Linoge a dit:


> Je ne savais pas et je trouve cela désespérant - la technologie avance tellement vite que nous nous retrouvons face à des failles colmatées par de nouveaux processus d'identification - bientôt arriverons nous peut-être à devoir en baisser notre pantalon ?


Quand le SMS a été crée, ça n'était même pas une préoccupation et tout ceci n'existait pas. Oui la technologie et les usages évoluent, les outils eux aussi. Et s'adaptent aux usages et besoins.



A.Linoge a dit:


> j'ai été contacté par ma propriétaire à 21h la veille pour me prévenir de son passage inattendu le lendemain 8h (...) - ça tu vois, j'ai du mal -


Normal, parce que ça se fait pas. C'est irrespectueux et j'aimerais pas que mon meilleur ami fasse ça alors bon...



A.Linoge a dit:


> sans parler de ces personnes voir l'entourage très proche qui se braque lorsque tu dépasses un certain délai dans ta réponse...


C'est pas à toi d'être responsable des sentiments des gens. Si ça les ennuie, tu leur dit que toi t'es pas joignable tout le temps tout de suite, et que t'apprécierais qu'ils respectent ton temps. Penser qu'il est "normal" que quelqu'un réponde dans les 5min c'est penser que leur temps n'as pas de valeur. Et tu devrais leur dire d'aller se faire f**** comme tu dis.



A.Linoge a dit:


> L'agent au téléphone me répond qu'il n'y a aucun problème mais doit premièrement me rentrer dans le système en récupérant mon numéro de GSM (pas de souci) + adresse mail et là je bloque en lui expliquant que je préfère éviter.
> 
> Réponse : nous ne donnons les infos que par ce biais - désolé.


En même temps, comment ferait-il pour t'envoyer des propositions d'appartement qui sont disponibles sur des sites internets par exemple autrement? Il devrait te dicter les URLs vers les annonces au téléphone? Le mec va pas passer 1h par jour au téléphone avec toi...

Pareil, pourquoi ne pas lui donner ton email? Au final il l'aura quand même si tu signes avec lui. (juste pour transmettre des documents, quittances etc..)
Tu veux qu'il en fasse quoi de cet email? Il va t'envoyer des choses qui t'intéressent (sinon tu l'aurais pas contacté)...et au pire, ben tu te désinscris..
Solution simple comme plein de gens : avoir une adresse mail "poubelle". 
Typiquement, j'ai beaucoup plus de mal à donner mon numéro de téléphone partout que mon email poubelle... Plus difficile d'en changer de numéro.



A.Linoge a dit:


> je crois d'ailleurs que c'est ce qui me dérange aujourd'hui avec la pomme : cette pseudo "hype"... et toute cette mise en scène très "fake" malgré un matos au top, ça je ne peux rien dire !


Pourquoi écouter la communication d'Apple à ce moment là? Bien sûr qu'ils diront que leurs produits sont géniaux et révolutionnaires, c'est normal... si tu vendais un produit, tu dirais "bah, c'est pas ouf, mais faut bien vivre, il est pas terrible sur ces points là" pour le vendre? C'est un peu le jeu...

A toi après de te faire une avis de ces produits avec des reviewers indépendants.  Après si tu penses qu'ils sont absolument tous payés pour dire que le produit est bien...


Et c'est là où je veux en venir aussi, personne ne pourra te faire changer d'avis si tu penses que tout le monde veut essayer de t'arnaquer non stop, qu'ils sont juste pour là récupérer tes données (ça intéresse pas grand monde les pensées profondes des gens dans leur appli Notes, beaucoup plus intéressant le fait que tu mentionnes que tu voudrais t'acheter un nouveau canapé dedans...)
Les réalités sont bien souvent beaucoup plus simples. C'est plutôt le fonctionnement du capitalisme qui serait problématique ici.

Le changement est inévitable. Si il est bon ou pas est une autre chose. Mais vouloir s'en extraire, c'est à mon sens et utopique, et refuser d'évoluer. Je reprends l'exemple de l'invention de la voiture, à l'époque les gens n'y voyaient que peu d'intérêt, aujourd'hui il est difficile d'imaginer vivre sans vu les bienfaits apportés. Bienfaits souvent remis en question bien sûr, parce que pour chaque avantages il y a des points négatifs.
En prendre conscience, les appréhender et réagir en conséquence est une façon d'évoluer, vouloir s'en soustraire complètement est une façon de rester dans le passé, régresser.


----------



## Membre supprimé 991102 (27 Octobre 2021)

edenpulse a dit:


> Désolé si tu t'es senti agressé. J'ai rien contre toi  Ce genre de discours m'énerve par contre effectivement
> En soit ton discours est assez répandu, et la solution de "tout casser, passer offline, détruire ces méchantes sociétés"...


Pas de souci  Non, je n'en suis pas au point de vouloir "tout casser" - je suis d'ailleurs totalement allergique à la violence d'où peut-être également ma sensibilité lorsque je me sens "contrecarré/attaqué"

Et peut-être suis-je en effet parano-simpliste-autres (?) - pas de souci.
Après attention, je ne dis pas avoir parole d'évangile - j'aime développer, comprendre - idéalement dans la bienveillance 



edenpulse a dit:


> En même temps, comment ferait-il pour t'envoyer des propositions d'appartement qui sont disponibles sur des sites internets par exemple autrement? ...


Non, ce n'est pas cela - l'agent avait l'annonce bien précise sous les yeux - je souhaitais simplement connaître le quartier, généralement cette info m'est donnée directement - nous étions déjà en communication - adresse mail poubelle ou non, je ne trouve pas cela logique alors j'ai pris la décision de passer mon tour - point.



edenpulse a dit:


> Et c'est là où je veux en venir aussi, personne ne pourra te faire changer d'avis si tu penses que tout le monde veut essayer de t'arnaquer non stop ...


Hum c'est vrai que j'ai tendance à me méfier - de plus en plus - quant à la régression, je pense selon moi que nous sommes en plein dedans et cela justement à cause de cette "démocratisation" de la high-tech.


----------



## Jura39 (27 Octobre 2021)

A.Linoge a dit:


> Non, ce n'est pas cela - l'agent avait l'annonce bien précise sous les yeux - je souhaitais simplement connaître le quartier, généralement cette info m'est donnée directement - nous étions déjà en communication - adresse mail poubelle ou non, je ne trouve pas cela logique alors j'ai pris la décision de passer mon tour - point.


C'est dommage pour une simple adresse mail


----------



## Membre supprimé 991102 (27 Octobre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> C'est dommage pour une simple adresse mail


Hello @Jura39 

Aucune importance - j'avais la personne au bout du fil, qui pouvait me donner l'info qu'il avait sous les yeux - d'autant plus qu'il s'agissait d'une info lambda "le quartier" et pas le numéro de téléphone du propriétaire ou autres.

Franchement, quelqu'un qui souhaiterai aujourd'hui se contenter d'un simple GSM aussi nommé "dumbphone" (!) ne pourrait, les 3/4 du temps aboutir à ses démarches - je ne trouve pas cela normal.


----------



## Jura39 (27 Octobre 2021)

A.Linoge a dit:


> Franchement, quelqu'un qui souhaiterai aujourd'hui se contenter d'un simple GSM aussi nommé "dumbphone" (!) ne pourrait, les 3/4 du temps aboutir à ses démarches - je ne trouve pas cela normal.


J'en connais encore , et c'est vrai que c'est pas simple 
Un peu comme le fait de ne pas posséder d'ordinateur .
Je me suis fait la remarque il n'y a pas si longtemps en ayant besoin de scanner des documents pour envoyer à mes caisses de retraites


----------



## love_leeloo (27 Octobre 2021)

ton iPhone est un tres bon scanner


----------



## Membre supprimé 991102 (27 Octobre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> J'en connais encore , et c'est vrai que c'est pas simple
> Un peu comme le fait de ne pas posséder d'ordinateur .
> Je me suis fait la remarque il n'y a pas si longtemps en ayant besoin de scanner des documents pour envoyer à mes caisses de retraites


Il y a un aspect très pratique pour certaines tâches administratives ou financières : impôts, virements, etc - je ne dis pas le contraire.
Seulement, le choix devrait être offert et tes connaissances oui, doivent bien galérer malheureusement.


----------



## Jura39 (27 Octobre 2021)

love_leeloo a dit:


> ton iPhone est un tres bon scanner


C'est quand mème pas l'idéal


----------



## love_leeloo (27 Octobre 2021)

personnellement je ne scanne mes docs qu'avec l'iPhone, je trouve ça top. il faut par contre mettre un fond de couleur différente. j'ai un sous-main noir qui va parfaitement pour mettre sous les docs blancs.
la qualité est parfaite de mon point de vue et le pdf peut directement etre envoyé par mail.


----------



## Sly54 (27 Octobre 2021)

A.Linoge a dit:


> Non, ce n'est pas cela - l'agent avait l'annonce bien précise sous les yeux - je souhaitais simplement connaître le quartier, généralement cette info m'est donnée directement - nous étions déjà en communication - adresse mail poubelle ou non, je ne trouve pas cela logique alors j'ai pris la décision de passer mon tour - point.


Tu peux réagir comme ça, c'est ton "droit".
Tu peux aussi (c'est ce que je fais) avoir plusieurs adresses mail : j'en ai 7 ou 8 selon mes usages.  (sans compter les dizaines d'adresses "dix minutes" utilisées pour me créer et valider des comptes à gauche et à droite).

Et de ce côté, Mail est un très bon logiciel, permettant de relever toutes mes boites mail et me permettant de choisir avec quelle boite mail je veux envoyer un message.
Donc je ne vais plus à la confrontation avec les gens quand il veulent mon adresse mail.


----------



## benjisop (27 Octobre 2021)

Salut,

Je comprends tout à fait tes réticences vis-à-vis de la société actuelle, de ce besoin de connexion permanent et surtout de vouloir conserver une vie privée ou de ne pas être dépendant des outils numériques, mon meilleur ami est comme toi mais a été beaucoup plus loin (tout trafic VPNisé + chiffré, nettoyage de fond en comble de tout ce que téléphone / ordinateur peur émettre comme données, etc...)

Je ne chercherai pas à te convaincre de quoi que ce soit, tu as tes idées, elles ne sont pas en adéquation avec la direction que prend la société et ni toi ni moi n'y pourront rien. D'ailleurs je subis certaines évolutions qui ne me plaisent pas plus qu'à toi. Mais j'ai choisis, partant de ce principe, de les accepter et de les accueillir dans les meilleures conditions possibles, plutôt que de les subir.

Et à ce sujet, je trouve qu'Apple reste très en avance sur un grand nombre de choses. Evidemment ça reste une boite privée, mais comparée à Facebook, Google, Microsoft ou même Amazon, les données ne sont pas son fond de commerce et on l'a beaucoup vue se battre avec les institutions américaines concernant ses choix vis-à-vis de la protection des données personnelles.
Travaillant dans la sécurité informatique, la confiance n'exclut pas le contrôle, il est impossible de s'assurer qu'ils disent la vérité à 100% ni que leurs mesures de protection sont 100% efficaces. Elles ont néanmoins le mérite d'exister et de me garantir plus de confidentialité et d'intégrité que les concurrents du marché (même si j'utilise Google Maps et Windows par convenance personnelle), je préfère donc travailler avec que contre tout.
C'est pour ça que *je te recommande un switch sur Apple*, au moins sur l'iPhone (côté Windows il existe W10 Privacy qui permet de diminuer grandement les données qui sortent + les extensions Firefox). Ca te garantira une protection, peu d'intrusion dans ta vie (j'ai un smartphone Android depuis quelques jours pour le professionnel et je comprends tes remarques sur les pop-ups intempestives concernant les mises à jour ou des demandes Google), et de rester un minimum en phase avec la situation actuelle même si elle ne te plaît pas.


----------



## Orphanis (6 Novembre 2021)

@A.Linoge 

Je t'en prie, le plaisir est partagé. 

Nous nous les témoins d'un changement de paradigme dont nous ne connaissons pas encore toutes les implications, mais comment réagir face à cela, comment estimer la marge de manoeuvre qui nous est laissé pour ce faire, sont des questions difficiles à trancher pour moi.

Je pense qu'on tâtonne comme beaucoup de gens. J'ai pris le parti de faire un usage raisonné et tant que faire se peut critique des nouvelles technologies : je ne suis plus inscrits à titre personnel sur les réseaux sociaux généralistes, j'évite tous les sites toxiques (la manufacture de l'information et du spectacle) pour jouir de certains apports indéniables apportés par les nouvelles technologies (l'accès à la culture, l'échange avec des personnes de qualité dans des "forums" spécialisés consacrés à certaines de mes passions...etc). Je pense que si on n'opte pas pour les solutions radicales (déconnection totale), chacun doit chercher son équilibre.


----------



## Membre supprimé 991102 (11 Novembre 2021)

Bonjour à tous et merci pour vos avis et retours au sujet de la confidentialité - je trouve tous les points de vus ici intéressants 

Je suis tout à fait d'accord avec vous concernant le juste équilibre - je ne suis pas quelqu'un de radical mais je pense, que laisser le choix aux gens est essentiel malgré cette avancée technologique déstabilisante.

En revanche et concernant l'anecdote téléphonique au sujet de l'agent immobilier je suis véritablement resté choqué sur le moment et lorsque j'y repense, selon moi, il y avait de quoi - j'ai eu l'impression de parler à un "bot".

Ici je change progressivement mon matériel avec très récemment l'acquisition d'un iMac M1 et... quelle claque - pour être tout à fait franc et venant d'un i3 de 2014 couplé à un écran VA 1080, je redécouvre ici l'informatique en mode Rolls Royce.

Concernant l'iPhone, j'y viendrai également - seul le prix me laisse indécis désirant une excellente qualité photo dans un format compact.


----------



## daffyb (24 Novembre 2021)

A.Linoge a dit:


> Bonjour à tous et merci pour vos avis et retours au sujet de la confidentialité - je trouve tous les points de vus ici intéressants
> 
> Je suis tout à fait d'accord avec vous concernant le juste équilibre - je ne suis pas quelqu'un de radical mais je pense, que laisser le choix aux gens est essentiel malgré cette avancée technologique déstabilisante.
> 
> ...


Je te suggère d'installer Little Snitch si tu veux avoir la main mise sur ce qui sort de ton Mac


----------

